# Seeking Advice



## andrea333 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hello All,

So our move to Mexico is approaching and I was hoping to get some advise on the following. 

We are planning on driving down from Canada, is it better to drive through Mexico with our Canadian plates or should we look into getting Mexican plates. We "heard" that you are not stopped as much at checkpoints with Canadian plates, but not sure if this is true or not. Also, our government has just issued warnings to be careful of non authorized checkpoints, is this something that we should actually be concerned about? We try not to listen to all the fake news but just thought we would trough it out there.

Also,

there is a lot of advise on how to access your money while you are in Mexico as an American, any advise for Canadian's? What are the best and cost effective ways to access funds? What would be the best bank to deal with in Canada that will transfer nicely to Mexico

You guys have been great in answering my question and I have really enjoyed this forum. Hopefully one day I can pass on my experiences as well!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Your first question is easy. Keep your Canadian plates. Getting Mexican plates means importing your vehicle into Mexico. Depending on the manufacturer and age this may not even be possible. If it is possible, it will be expensive and time consuming. And it is unnecessary. There are some somewhat complicated issues surrounding vehicles and visas but you don't need to worry about all of that at first. You will want to stop at Banercito and get a TIP (I don't know what it stands for, maybe Temporary Import Permit) for your vehicle. You pay a deposit which is refundible when you take the vehicle out of Mexico. And you will have to take it out of Mexico eventually.

I have heard about fake checkpoints as well, but have driven a lot around Mexico and never encountered one.

For money, ATM machines will work fine at first. After you get settled you can think about it further. There is lots of discussion on banking in this forum. Many people live here for years using an ATM to get cash. Mexico mostly runs on cash anyway. I have no insight into Canadian banking and Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You may want to ask your government what they recommend you do when stopped by an unauthorized reten.. Ha ha what a joke.. It does not mean anything..

When you approach a reten they tell you to stop if you do not you risk being shot at, wether they are authorized or not so it is your choice, stop or risk your live.

The next thing is, if it is an authorized reten, they will ask you quesions and let you go or ask for papers and let you go or search your car and let you go

If, unauthorized, whatever that is , they probably will hit you for money or rob you and if they have guns give them whatever. Hide money in the car and some on yourself so you do not lose everything.. but be ready to lose everything, as long as you are alive you are ok ..

We drive a lot n Chiapas where authorized and unauthorized retens happen on a regular basis.. whenI get hit for money , if it is little I pay it if it is a lot I bargain them down , sometimes it works and sometimes it does not. We have never been robbed per say but we are that could very well happen and we will worry about it when it happens.

Do not worry too much over this and do not drive after dark.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Just be sure that you have debit cards, with major logos, like Visa, from your Canadian bank. It is also wise to ask them to raise the default daily limit, if it is less than $1000 CDN, just in case you need it, and to minimize ATM fees, for frequent small withdrawals.

The car permit is an "Importada Temporal"; a Temporary import permit, good for up to 180 days for tourists, which matches the maximum length of a tourist permit. If you are approved for a Residente Temporal Visa, you will get a 30 day 'TIP', and will have to have it extended by Aduana when you report to INM to process your 'canje' approval to the actual visa card. Then, it will be good for the length of your visa, and both can be renewed at the same time.


----------



## andrea333 (Jan 17, 2019)

Thank you all for the information! I am really looking forward to my time in Mexico!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Most Mexican banks are international. It can be convenient to have accounts with both a Mexican branch (pesos) and a branch in another country (say Canadian dollars). If you end up wanting to do this and it requires opening a new account in Canada, you might have to do that while in Canada. In which case it is worth thinking ahead before you leave Canada. 

The major banks in Mexico are:
BBVA-Bancomer (BBVA Compass in US)
Citibanamex (Banamex in Mexico, Citibank in US)
HSBC
Santander
ScotiaBank

BBVA did not make it easy to move funds some years ago. Citi does make it easy to move funds. I have no experience with others.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I transfer from Schwab to Bancomer easily and quickly same from France.. Yes in th eold days it was a real pain with Bancomer..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> I transfer from Schwab to Bancomer easily and quickly same from France.. Yes in th eold days it was a real pain with Bancomer..


I read in the forum that Scwab does not charge any fee for transfers from Dollars in a Schwab account to Pesos in a Mexican bank. But what about the exchange rate.

When you transfer money with Schwab, how does the exchange rate compare to the rate for the day given by one of the many online conversion services like:
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/tools/currencyconverter
https://www.xe.com/
https://www.currency-converter.com/
https://fx-rate.net/calculator/?c_input=USD&cp_input=MXN


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> I read in the forum that Scwab does not charge any fee for transfers from Dollars in a Schwab account to Pesos in a Mexican bank. But what about the exchange rate.
> 
> When you transfer money with Schwab, how does the exchange rate compare to the rate for the day given by one of the many online conversion services like:
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/tools/currencyconverter
> ...


How much detail do you want ?

First off - I fired up Quicken and I haven't transferred monies from Schwab to Mexico since we purchased our Mexican car in 2016 (so things may be different, but I doubt it).

Schwab did charge me a $25 wire transfer fee but it was immediately reimbursed.

The sites you post are showing the "mid market rate" or "spot rate". It something like the average of the best price someone is willing to buy at and the best price someone is willing to sell at. The queue of those buys and sells make up (in trading terms) the "book". It is a very dynamic thing - something like $5 trillion in currency transactions occur each day (much more than the US stock markets). 

So the trading desk at Schwab is going to be watching that book and when you call they will quote you an exchange rate. If you are moving a sizable sum they may even 'help' you a little and (by looking down in the queue) they can anticipate a better trade in the 'very near' future. The rate they quote you is real-time and has a lifetime of seconds. Take it or leave it. The guy you are talking to at Schwab is trying to make a living for himself and Schwab and trying to do right by you. You don't want to waste his time and you don't want to call in repeatedly trying to get a better price. And you don't want to use this method for an ATM sized transaction - but to buy a house ? You might save thousands. (Or not). 

In a nutshell those are the mechanics of executing a trade. At some point I completed a form where I gave Schwab all the numbers for my bank in Mexico so they are on file. I have a "first class" international account with Schwab and I have a "first class" account with my Mexican bank which simply accepts the pesos wired in with no extra fees. I don't recall, but I suspect that the trade will have a 'settlement date' a few days in the future and that would be when the monies appear in Mexico. 

Having said all that - the spot rate for the peso at this moment is $19.54. Last week, when the US treasury sent my wife's SS monies to our Mexican bank she got an exchange rate of $19.96.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I did just find this - the table of exchange fees doesn't cut/paste very well so I will post the link. But in a nutshell, for amounts under $100,000 the fee is 1%, and for larger sums it changes accordingly.

https://www.schwab.com/public/schwab/nn/agreements/schwab_pricing_guide_for_individual_investors.html

Edit : I no longer have the exact details of the exchange we made to purchase our car in 2016 - BUT on the day of the transaction the spot rate for the peso went from a low of 18.04 and a high of 18.79, closing the day at 18.43. We received an exchange rate from Schwab of 18.64 after whatever fees we were charged (in the bank in Mexico).


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Most Mexican banks are international. It can be convenient to have accounts with both a Mexican branch (pesos) and a branch in another country (say Canadian dollars). If you end up wanting to do this and it requires opening a new account in Canada, you might have to do that while in Canada. In which case it is worth thinking ahead before you leave Canada.
> 
> The major banks in Mexico are:
> BBVA-Bancomer (BBVA Compass in US)
> ...


Of these banks, only HSBC and Scotiabank are in Canada as full service banks (Citibank in Canada offers Home Depot credit cards and corporate/investment banking.) 

I’ve heard that Scotiabank in Canada and in Mexico are completely separate, and there isn’t necessarily much advantage to having accounts in each, but that could be wrong, so I’d check with Scotiabank Canada to ascertain this. 

HSBC in Canada offers “International Banking”. It would be interesting to see what perks that offers in managing finances between the 2 countries.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> Of these banks, only HSBC and Scotiabank are in Canada as full service banks (Citibank in Canada offers Home Depot credit cards and corporate/investment banking.)
> 
> I’ve heard that Scotiabank in Canada and in Mexico are completely separate, and there isn’t necessarily much advantage to having accounts in each, but that could be wrong, so I’d check with Scotiabank Canada to ascertain this.
> 
> HSBC in Canada offers “International Banking”. It would be interesting to see what perks that offers in managing finances between the 2 countries.


We used the concept of HSBC's international banking to establish our very basic Mexican checking account while we were still in the US, long before we had a Mexican address or a utility bill. It was simply a placeholder which grew once we moved South.

Using HSBC US to transfer monies to HSBC Mexico is not a good idea. As is the case with Citi and Banamex. I have found that you really want to avoid 'inter-bank' international transfers. (Use a brokerage like entity to convert the currencies).

Having said that, and addressing the original question, IF I were a Canadian I would look into whatever TD Ameritrade is called in Canada as a possible starting point. On the Mexican side, since there are a handful of ScotiaBank branches in our area I would ask there as well. 

At one point I read somewhere that the Bank of America had a special relationship with ScotiaBank in Mexico but when I asked locally no one had heard of such a thing (and once again that would be an inter-bank sort of deal anyway).

Edit : But I have no inside information. Just some personal experiences and investigations ...


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

lat19n said:


> We used the concept of HSBC's international banking to establish our very basic Mexican checking account while we were still in the US, long before we had a Mexican address or a utility bill. It was simply a placeholder which grew once we moved South.
> 
> Using HSBC US to transfer monies to HSBC Mexico is not a good idea. As is the case with Citi and Banamex. I have found that you really want to avoid 'inter-bank' international transfers. (Use a brokerage like entity to convert the currencies).
> 
> ...


You are referencing banks in the US which aren’t available in Canada. TD Ameritrade is an offshoot of TD Canada Trust, but TD Ameritrade is for US residents, not Canadians. If the OP were moving from Canada to the US, there are many more options. Canada to Mexico, not so much. When I had to transfer large amounts of money to purchase property, XE was definitely a much better deal than a bank wire transfer from Canada. For smaller amounts when I’m in Canada and my husband is in Mexico, Moneygram (available through the Canada Post service counter at your local Shoppers Drug Mart) often has a better rate than the bank. When we’re both in Mexico, we use ATMs for most of our day to day needs. 

The banking industry in Canada is tightly regulated and we have fewer players/options than in the US. That stood us well during the US Banking crisis. Although there were still impacts - as the saying goes: If the US sneezes, Canada catches a cold... and Mexico catches pneumonia.


----------



## alan-in-mexicali (Apr 26, 2018)

*Andrea333 trip to mexico*

You did not say WHERE you were going in Mexico. MOST of Mexico it is safe to drive in... but SOME areas are exceedingly dangerous these days. FIRST: NEVER drive at night!!! 
SECOND... everyone who told you to "keep the Candaian plates" was correct... KEEP your Canadian PLATES UNTIL you have received your PERMINANTE RESIDENCE VISA.. you will start out with a 180 day "tourist visa" available for about US$35+/- at the boarder. MAKE SURE YOU PURCAHSE 180 DAYS OF MEXICAN AUTO INSURANCE WHEN YOU CROSS THE BORDER... any other insurance is NOT accepted in Mexico - at first... NO MEXICAN INSURANCE... HAVE AN ACCIDENT... SOMEBODY HURT...you WILL end up in jail. IF you plan on going back and forth from Mexico to Canada...keep the car with Canadian plates... OR sell it in Canada and use the $$ to buy a car in Mexico - a NATIONAL car that does not require "importing the vehicle" IMPORTING a car will run close to US $1,ooo UP for an "importable car" Depending on where you plan on living.. a car might not be your "best" option....
The advice others gave on using a DEBIT CARD [NOT - NOT a credit card] is very good advice... make sure it is a VISA card as MOST ATM's in Mexico easily accept VISA... Master Card not so much.. others including AmEx less...Increase the daily withdrawal limit is a good idea... MAKE SURE: 1[ You have a NON-800 phone nulmber to call as you are not able to call a US or Canadian 800 number from any phone in Mexico. 2] Make sure your BANK is advised WHERE you are going, how long you will be in that area.. other wise they might turn the debit card off as possible theft/fraud.... NSBC ATM's now gives you the current excange rate PRIOR to your withdrawal. Bancomer has the worst exchange rate... SANDER has the best Mexico wide...
ONCE you receive a Perminante Residence Permit...; YOU will be able to 1] get a Mexican drivers license, 2] get Mexican government health insurance 3] easily open a bank accouont...
IF you are driving down in a vehicle with a LOT of personal belongings for your new life... BE PREPARED with a lot of small denominations of US dollars...NOTHING over a $10 bill....For years I gave "inspectors" $1 IF they did not carry a gun... $2.or more if they had a gun... the person who processed my papers to get my permits and papers I slipped $5.00.. but cost and practices have gone up/changed... NOW I seldom "tip" a government official...THESE are NOT "bribes... IF you find you have to "bribe"... it will cost you a fair bit more... these are "tips for excellent service".... and remember... IF you are stopped for a "traffic violation" by a Mexican policeman.. you can "USUALLY" pay the "fine" to the policeman on the spot... [NOW that is a BRIBE!] Otherwise you may have to follow the police officer to the nearest police station for "processing" which means you will pay MORE there....
I am ASSUMING you do not speak Spanish... taek the time to get something like Windows Traslator 10 from a Microofto store.. they have free PC editions and they also have copies for your phone... it will LIVE translate a vocal conversation.... CHECK IT OUT!
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

No difference by 3 Mexican institutes 3 seperate laws when accessing Mexican social services. It is applied to permanent residents and temporary residents without prejudice. If any RT is denied any of the sevices you described above:

"ONCE you receive a Perminante Residence Permit...; YOU will be able to 1] get a Mexican drivers license, 2] get Mexican government health insurance."
-----------------
the policy of that particular Federal Government supported agency or institute is breaking:

1. Anti federal discrimatory laws.

2. SEGOB INM 2011 Immigration law.

3. Secretaria de Salud - IMSS - Seguro Popular law.

These all state: "Any legal resident and citizen of Mexico is entitled to and given the right to access all Mexican social programs without discrimination. Includes RT and RP and specifically mentions those immigration statuses by name. No state can tell legal residents that are RT they are not allowed to have their state drivers licence. This is discrimatory and breaks Federal anti discrimination laws.


----------



## alan-in-mexicali (Apr 26, 2018)

ALANMEXICALI
I have lived off and on for 38 years in Mexcio. My wife is a Mexican citizen. I lack a Permanente Residence Permit and am now unable to get a Mexican drivers license WITHOUT having an FM# or better! You have been in Mexico long enough to know that what the "says" is often NOT how it works....and as a "******" have you ever complained against the government? Bad move me thinks....


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Google Translation:

MIGRATION LAW
New Law published in the Official Gazette of the Federation on May 25, 2011
CURRENT TEXT
Last reform published 04-21-2016
On the margin a seal with the National Shield, which says: United Mexican States.- Presidency of the Republic.
FELIPE DE JESÃšS CALDERÃ“N HINOJOSA, President of the United Mexican States, its inhabitants know:
That the Honorable Congress of the Union, has served to address the following:

"SECOND TITLE
RIGHTS AND OBLIGATIONS OF MIGRANTS
SINGLE CHAPTER RIGHTS AND OBLIGATIONS

Article 6. The Mexican State shall guarantee the exercise of the rights and freedoms of foreigners recognized in the Constitution, in international treaties and conventions to which the Mexican State is a party and in the applicable legal provisions, regardless of their immigration status.
Page 5 of 49

Article 7. The freedom of every person 
to enter, remain, transit and leave the national territory shall have the limitations established in the Constitution, international treaties and conventions to which the Mexican State is a party, this Law and other applicable legal provisions.
Free transit is a right of every person and it is the duty of any authority to promote and respect it. No person will be required to prove their nationality and immigration status in the national territory, more than by the competent authority in the cases and under the circumstances established in this Law.

Article 8. Migrants may access the educational services provided by the public and private sectors, regardless of their immigration status and in accordance with the applicable legal and regulatory provisions.
Migrants will have the right to receive any type of medical care, provided by the public and private sectors, regardless of their immigration status, in accordance with the applicable legal and regulatory provisions.
Migrants, regardless of their immigration status, will have the right to receive, free of charge and without restriction, any kind of urgent medical care that is necessary to preserve their life.
In the provision of educational and medical services, no administrative act will establish restrictions greater than those generally established for Mexicans.

Article 9. Judges or officers of the Civil Registry may not deny migrants, regardless of their immigration status, the authorization of the acts of marital status or the issuance of certificates relating to birth, recognition of children, marriage, divorce and death .

Article 10. The Mexican State shall guarantee migrants who intend to enter the country on a regular basis or who reside in national territory with a regular immigration status, as well as those who intend to regularize their immigration status in the country, the right to the preservation of family unit.

Article 11. In any case, regardless of their immigration status, migrants will have the right to the procurement and delivery of justice, respecting at all times the right to due process, as well as to submit complaints regarding human rights, in accordance with the provisions contained in the Constitution and other applicable laws.
In the procedures applicable to migrant children and adolescents, their age will be taken into account and their best interests will be privileged.

Article 12. Migrants, regardless of their immigration status, will have the right to recognition of their legal personality, in accordance with the provisions of the Constitution and international treaties and conventions to which the Mexican State is a party.

Article 13. Migrants and their families who are in the territory of the United Mexican States shall have the right to be provided information about:
I. Your rights and obligations, in accordance with current legislation;
II. The requirements established by the applicable legislation for..."


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

alan-in-mexicali said:


> ALANMEXICALI
> I have lived off and on for 38 years in Mexcio. My wife is a Mexican citizen. I lack a Permanente Residence Permit and am now unable to get a Mexican drivers license WITHOUT having an FM# or better! You have been in Mexico long enough to know that what the "says" is often NOT how it works....and as a "******" have you ever complained against the government? Bad move me thinks....


If you are a Residente Temporal and need to join the Seguro Popular know your legal rights. Take a copy of the above federal law and apply for membership. If the clerk tells you you need to be a Residente Permanente to join ask them where the Federal Secretaria de Salud administration office is in this building I want to report you for not following the law. Then take the copy of the law and fill out a report there and have them file it and give you a signed stamped copy and ask to be advised by E-Mail of the outcome of the investigation when it is available. You will need the date, time, place and the name of the clerk you are reporting. I did it once at the ISSSTE Cinica de Especalists here in San Luis Potosi when a Dra. lied to me. It took about 45 minutes. They had me wait while they investigated it and fixed the problem then. They gave me 2 signed, one my signed sworn report and the other the report they did on the investigation of my accusation, and stamped forms and thanked me for reporting the lying Dra..

My wife, her family, and friends report incompetent, abusive, lying government employees as a matter of fact. They want to improve Mexico for the better and not take it as status quo - O well what did I expect, this is Mexico.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> Of these banks, only HSBC and Scotiabank are in Canada as full service banks (Citibank in Canada offers Home Depot credit cards and corporate/investment banking.)
> 
> I’ve heard that Scotiabank in Canada and in Mexico are completely separate, and there isn’t necessarily much advantage to having accounts in each, but that could be wrong, so I’d check with Scotiabank Canada to ascertain this.
> 
> HSBC in Canada offers “International Banking”. It would be interesting to see what perks that offers in managing finances between the 2 countries.


There is an advantage to having a Scotiabank account in Canada to use with your debit card at Scotiabank ATMs in Mexico. if you keep the required minimum amount in your Canadian Scotiabank account, you can use your card at any Scotiabank machine in Mexico without any ATM fees. Other than that, they aren't really affiliated- if, for instance, you lost your ATM card, you couldn't go into a Mexican Scotiabank and get a replacement.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

alan-in-mexicali said:


> You did not say WHERE you were going in Mexico. MOST of Mexico it is safe to drive in... but SOME areas are exceedingly dangerous these days. FIRST: NEVER drive at night!!!
> SECOND... everyone who told you to "keep the Candaian plates" was correct... KEEP your Canadian PLATES UNTIL you have received your PERMINANTE RESIDENCE VISA.. you will start out with a 180 day "tourist visa" available for about US$35+/- at the boarder. MAKE SURE YOU PURCAHSE 180 DAYS OF MEXICAN AUTO INSURANCE WHEN YOU CROSS THE BORDER... any other insurance is NOT accepted in Mexico - at first... NO MEXICAN INSURANCE... HAVE AN ACCIDENT... SOMEBODY HURT...you WILL end up in jail. IF you plan on going back and forth from Mexico to Canada...keep the car with Canadian plates... OR sell it in Canada and use the $$ to buy a car in Mexico - a NATIONAL car that does not require "importing the vehicle" IMPORTING a car will run close to US $1,ooo UP for an "importable car" Depending on where you plan on living.. a car might not be your "best" option....
> The advice others gave on using a DEBIT CARD [NOT - NOT a credit card] is very good advice... make sure it is a VISA card as MOST ATM's in Mexico easily accept VISA... Master Card not so much.. others including AmEx less...Increase the daily withdrawal limit is a good idea... MAKE SURE: 1[ You have a NON-800 phone nulmber to call as you are not able to call a US or Canadian 800 number from any phone in Mexico. 2] Make sure your BANK is advised WHERE you are going, how long you will be in that area.. other wise they might turn the debit card off as possible theft/fraud.... NSBC ATM's now gives you the current excange rate PRIOR to your withdrawal. Bancomer has the worst exchange rate... SANDER has the best Mexico wide...
> ONCE you receive a Perminante Residence Permit...; YOU will be able to 1] get a Mexican drivers license, 2] get Mexican government health insurance 3] easily open a bank accouont...
> ...


Some of your advice is fine and some is terrible. If one is stopped for a traffic violation, there is zero reason to pay a bribe. Ask for a ticket. Then you go to wherever the place is to pay the ticket and it will cost you WAY less than a bribe.
I drove down several times with my car packed with stuff- nothing new, just personal belongings. I never "tipped" anyone- they were all friendly and did their job and wished me well. Nor did I "tip" the person who processed my papers. 
These recommendations of yours to slip people money who are just doing their jobs is what legitimizes corruption. 
Why should the OP buy 180 days worth of insurance if she is coming down as a temporary resident? It's less expensive to buy a year's worth of insurance. She may want to fly back in 6 months and leave her car here.
And you can get a Mexican drivers license and open a bank account with a temporary residency- doesn't have to be permanent.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

. . . my irony is that I have been stopped TWICE in Puebla ( cuota 150D elevated ) by la Policia Municipal . . . the first enroute to Chiapas was not scary, the last heading back north was scary . . . and cost me 4000 mxn ( or threat of towing my car to the airport???? ) . . . both "stops" were 'weird' in that they seem targeted with my USA plates ( all documentation was in order : permiso TIP, Residente Temporal, passport and CA drivers license ) . . . I have since mapped NEW route around Puebla . . . I don't feel safe there at all . . . on a positive note, the Policia Federal at the road stops & cuotas have been profession when presented with papers, answers, etc . . . they also liked seeing my cats . . . con una sonrisa



citlali said:


> You may want to ask your government what they recommend you do when stopped by an unauthorized reten.. Ha ha what a joke.. It does not mean anything..
> 
> When you approach a reten they tell you to stop if you do not you risk being shot at, wether they are authorized or not so it is your choice, stop or risk your live.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

. . . what about the IVA and associated fees ( wire transfer thru Schwab was $25 )? I found simply the IVA charged by the Mexican bank Banamex ( 16% +/- ) was a real no going forward. 



citlali said:


> I transfer from Schwab to Bancomer easily and quickly same from France.. Yes in th eold days it was a real pain with Bancomer..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

. . . "Ask for the ticket . . . " should I encounter another Policia stop I will try that . . . as my earlier post mentioned, the second stop was scary ( I look back on that encounter, young cop with a gun in his holster, threats of impounding my car for "speeding" ) . . . ( he passed me then slowed down - I thought oh no . . . )



surabi said:


> Some of your advice is fine and some is terrible. If one is stopped for a traffic violation, there is zero reason to pay a bribe. Ask for a ticket. Then you go to wherever the place is to pay the ticket and it will cost you WAY less than a bribe.
> I drove down several times with my car packed with stuff- nothing new, just personal belongings. I never "tipped" anyone- they were all friendly and did their job and wished me well. Nor did I "tip" the person who processed my papers.
> These recommendations of yours to slip people money who are just doing their jobs is what legitimizes corruption.
> Why should the OP buy 180 days worth of insurance if she is coming down as a temporary resident? It's less expensive to buy a year's worth of insurance. She may want to fly back in 6 months and leave her car here.
> And you can get a Mexican drivers license and open a bank account with a temporary residency- doesn't have to be permanent.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> . . . what about the IVA and associated fees ( wire transfer thru Schwab was $25 )? I found simply the IVA charged by the Mexican bank Banamex ( 16% +/- ) was a real no going forward.



Why is there IVA on a transfer of funds? I transfer money to Banamex for no explicit fee, but with an exchange rate of about 2% off the daily quote, so I essentially pay 2% for the transfer.


----------



## alan-in-mexicali (Apr 26, 2018)

I am sorry... HOW do you leave your car in Mexico with foreign license plates when you have a maximum 180 day visa? I LIVE in the "boarder zone:....and twice a year I get a new "tourist visa" for 180 days... With a "tourist visa" you can not obtain: medical insurance, drivers license, bank account or a free Disneyland Pass!
YOU, who do not LIVE in Mexico.. on your way to your "winter homes"... DO YOU CARRY A GUN? I expect NOR! So what do you do when someone puts the barrel of his automatic weapon through your open window??? YOU are going to quote this machine-gun toating Mexican the LAW??? GET REAL!!! YOU are going to **** your drawers! IF the Mexican government can put in prison a US officer who carried a conceal pistol... what would they to you? Mexico does not seem to have he same law wherever you go...
I was once "arrested" for killing a police officer in Mexico... NOT something ou wish to experience! My friend and I were 100% innocent - had only been in Mexico long enough for our dinner...B"UT it made no difference.. WE matched the descriptions of the guilty parties... IN JAIL... BELEIVE me you do not want to spend a night in a Mexican jail!!!
IF you have the sense to plan and study the area you are going to drive through, take the time to LEARN the safest way to drive the route.. you SHOULD be ok.... BUT in my experience, OFTEN a small "tip" bypasses any problems!


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

We have been hit up for mordida twice in Mexico. The first time was on our very first day in Mexico (US plates), far far away from our new home, at maybe 5AM. We feigned stupidity and handed the cops $20 USD which got us on our way. The second time was minutes after we checked out of our seaside hotel (Mexican plates), once again hours from home. We were tight on time. The cop had my credentials. Cost us 3000 MXN to get them back. If we had all the time in the world I might have opted for a trip to police headquarters. I agree with an earlier post that the Federales are/were great. I wonder how that is going to change now that they are being merged into the national guard. 

Regarding 'tipping' officials, I've got a feeling I wouldn't be sitting in Mexico today if I had attempted to tip any of the people at, say, INM. Years ago I tipped the guy at the auto inspection station and received a sticker that allowed better access to Mexico City travel (Hoy No Circula). When we went through our naturalization process at SRE, one day my wife brought along some fresh home-made bread as a gift. THAT was politely refused.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

alan-in-mexicali said:


> I am sorry... HOW do you leave your car in Mexico with foreign license plates when you have a maximum 180 day visa? I LIVE in the "boarder zone:....and twice a year I get a new "tourist visa" for 180 days... With a "tourist visa" you can not obtain: medical insurance, drivers license, bank account or a free Disneyland Pass!
> YOU, who do not LIVE in Mexico.. on your way to your "winter homes"... DO YOU CARRY A GUN? I expect NOR! So what do you do when someone puts the barrel of his automatic weapon through your open window??? YOU are going to quote this machine-gun toating Mexican the LAW??? GET REAL!!! YOU are going to **** your drawers! IF the Mexican government can put in prison a US officer who carried a conceal pistol... what would they to you? Mexico does not seem to have he same law wherever you go...
> I was once "arrested" for killing a police officer in Mexico... NOT something ou wish to experience! My friend and I were 100% innocent - had only been in Mexico long enough for our dinner...B"UT it made no difference.. WE matched the descriptions of the guilty parties... IN JAIL... BELEIVE me you do not want to spend a night in a Mexican jail!!!
> IF you have the sense to plan and study the area you are going to drive through, take the time to LEARN the safest way to drive the route.. you SHOULD be ok.... BUT in my experience, OFTEN a small "tip" bypasses any problems!


I'm not sure who you are addressing here, but I also live in Mexico- have done for 18 years. Sorry you've had some bad experiences, and certainly they could happen to anyone, but I've never once, in all those years, and driving back and forth many times, on different routes, had anything like that happen- no getting a gun pointed at me, no getting arrested, in fact, I've had Mexicans demonstrate incredible kindness and assistance. 
Why have you never become a resident if you've lived in Mexico for 38 years? Why have you lived on 180 day tourist visas and drive a US-plated car if it's created so much hassle for you?


----------



## alan-in-mexicali (Apr 26, 2018)

surabi:
For MOST of the time that I lived in Mexico, I lived near the boarder and worked in the US.. hence US plates on the cr... The incident that cost a night in jail... we talked to the US boarder officers when released... and they said they would also have held us pending verification of our ID...It happened that two teachers from a Arizona community college got into an argument with a drunk off duty policeman over a bar girl.. he pulled his gun and during the struggle HE was shot.... A sort of ONE chance in a million... The Chef of Police had our wallets... and when he found my Lions Club membership, called me into his office and asked questions is Spanish so fast I could not follow... so he got the "emergency call" girl in to translate... said "Lions don't kill people" and had us sent to the boarder in a police car...the guy with me... his VERY FIRST trip to Mexico... MOSTLY life in rural Mexico [small town life] has been very enjoyable....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Alan,
Were you a boarder, renting a room in a home, or did you have a house in Mexico, near the border?


----------



## alan-in-mexicali (Apr 26, 2018)

*Rvgringo*

My wife is a Mexican national, US "green card" holder, Mexican citizen.... when we buy property, she is the owner... We lived for years [after I retired} in Mexicali... but I really did not like it much as a retiree.... ok to visit but no place to live…. we now live way out of Mexicali on a ranch owned by my son and his wife's family... and I am a "gentleman farmer" of sorts.....We ae closer to Yuma, AZ by far than Mexicali... in fact, using my Mexican cell phone I can direct dial a Yuma phone number without messing with long distance [free but a bunch of extra numbers].


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

So, you were not a boarder, but just a border jumper.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Banks:

As mentioned, Canadian Scotia Bank offer no-fee ATM in Mexico (and many other countries). Note that this is only true for ATM in the bank lobby, while same Scotia ATM in convenience store may not be free. 

New interesting arrival in Canadian credit cards sector: Home Trust Preferred Visa. Zero currency conversion fees, you are getting exchange rate comparable to market rate, much better than any bank cash rate, Paypal etc. Plus, you're getting 1% awards on every purchase, redeemed to your account automatically once a year. Nice for shopping abroad or online while in Canada. One drawback: they don't offer automatic full balance payment.

There is NO Schwab in Canada.


----------



## markinoshawa (Jul 24, 2013)

*Scotiabank*

Open a Scotiabank account in Canada. Scotiabank personal banking is available in Mexico just like in Canada. You can use Scotiabank ATM's in Mexico with no fees. All you pay is the exchange between the CDN dollar and the Mexican peso. You will get your best exchange rate using the ATM.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

Canadian Scotiabank accounts are accessible through Scotiabank ATM in Mexico free of charge. 
You'll be able to check the balance and withdraw/deposit cash, without ATM fees. Personal banking sometimes involves more than that, but you won't have access to any services of Mexican Scotiabank branch without opening Mexican account there. 

Exchange rate of Scotiabank ATM is not the same as the rates of credit cards.
To buy/withdraw 1 MXN @Scotia ATM on Oct 4 cost 0.07 CAD. This is "non-cash rate", and I doubt that cash rate of the bank is better - usually it's worse.

Visa or Mastercard: 0.068 CAD (slight difference btw Mastercard and Visa in the 4th decimal point - 0.0683 and 0.0679, respectively).

Looks like credit card rates are 2.9% better. This for shopping/dining or paying Mexican bills (if some Mex service will accept Canadian or US credit card, which doesn't always happen - CFE is a well known example). Most credit cards charge 2.5% currency conversion fee, and after this fee it's still 0.4% better buying/paying on CC than withdrawing pesos from Scotia ATM. Again, some cards - like HT Visa Preferred - waive conversion fee AND give you 1% reward additionally. Looks like no-brainer to me. I wish there was something like Schwab in Canada.


----------

